# Fowl Beach!



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Since it's winter time and the fishing kinda stinks due to cold water, I thought it would be cool to show some nature pics. Check out this guy (Great Blue Heron?). He hung around my camp all day. I kept feeding him cut whiting scraps. I figure he consumed about 3 whole whiting by the time it was done. Got any cool pics-post 'em here.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nothing beats PINS for breathtaking views in March.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Surfside in September


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Matagorda in October.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few I took at Sargent last weekend.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

San Luis Pass in December.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

My friend JOHNNYREB with his stripes.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Pompeye! Here's lookin at ya kid.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bet that tiger shark would taste great on the grill


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

sea hunt 202 said:


> I bet that tiger shark would taste great on the grill


The pomp is much better on the grill.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

SLP this November


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Please let me go!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

PINS deeeeep south.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Follet's Island. Bad day for surf fishing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Bad weed in Sargent last spring


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome pictures! I liked them all. I love to fish Pins but just don't get down much anymore.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Anybody got any more cool pics?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice pics, you guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water..................Duuun... dun...duuun...dun..dun..dun..dun..dun..........


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

*i like this one*

we made it under a bridge and stayed dry. The captain of the crab boat was soaked. He was 10 minutes later than we were . It rained hard for two hours


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

*heres another*

under the bridge just in time


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Pins 2004


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WOW! That sky looks angry!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

surfguy said:


> WOW! That sky looks angry!


That's not the sky......that's the inside of JCs truck before he rolls down the windows.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> That's not the sky......that's the inside of JCs truck before he rolls down the windows.


Wahahaha!!!


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

that's not right!!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

ehhh... just me lightin' my camp stove. 
cigars don't really fire off white gas too cleanly.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*PINS*

All the way to the end


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*PINS*

Cool bird. Purple gallinule, I believe. He was under the truck for that whole day till we left.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Sunrise on Sargent beach


----------

